# Military drug test! important question



## budskies89 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am currently 19 and a collegiate soccer player. I have been smoking for a year now and have been doing it daily for 5 months.  The past three months i have been smoking good weed from the clinic.  I have been clean for a week and have a drug test in 45 days.  Having high intensity soccer practices 4 days a week and also lifting on those days has me in great shape.  I'm 5' 9 and 148 pounds with a lot of muscle definition and very little body fat.  My diet is great eating between 5 to 6 smaller meals a day and hydrating a lot.  I need to know if I will be clean in time for my Marine drug test??


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't smoke anymore, continue working out and drink a lot of water.  You should be fine by then.  Good luck.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 4, 2009)

You'll be fine, but just to be sure, get a take home drug test from wallgreens or something about a week away. This will tell you whether or not you need to spend that last week jsut slamming mad liquids.

As a former Marine Seargent, I can tell ya you're in for a treat


----------



## Waspfire (Apr 4, 2009)

just a little info that might help u answer ur question 


When you ask the question How long does marijuana stay in your system? you need to take into account the fact that there is no simple answer to this question. THC (Tetrahydrocannabinol) can stay in a person's body for as long as 3 to 90 days after smoking or being ingested orally. There are numerous determining factors for how long drug toxins stay in a persons body which vary from person to person, such as the analytical method used, your health, your body weight, metabolism, fluid intake, the type of drug toxin, and the degree of exposure to the drug toxin. 

The speed at which marijuana leaves your body depends both on the speed of your metabolism, as well as on the half life of THC. Its estimated that THC can have a half life that ranges anywhere from 1-10 days. Its almost impossible to find out what that half life is, which means that it is very difficult to use it to calculate how long it will take for all of the THC to leave your body. 

For this reason, when you ask How long does marijuana stay in your system? you have to realize that its very unlikely that youll be able to get a usable answer. The most common period of time is anywhere from 3-30 days, depending on your metabolism and the amount of marijuana that youve smoked. This is unfortunate, since it means that while most drug tests can only turn up evidence of other drugs if youve been taking the drug within a few days of the drug test, marijuana could still be detected in a urine test up to a month after the last time it is used. If you smoke it occasionally it will remain in your system for up to 10 days. If you smoke marijuana on a regular basis it will stay in your system for as long as 45 days, and if you smoke marijuana at a constant pace, it can stay in the body for 90 days, Marijuana is fat soluble. It stores in the fat cells of the body, the brain, the liver, the kidneys, in other words the major organs. 

Hair tests are even worse, since your body stores THC in the hair follicles. For this reason, the previous answers to How long does marijuana stay in your system? are only useful if youre going to be forced to take a urine test. For the hair test, depending on the amount of hair that the company takes, its possible that marijuana could be detected up to three years after the last time that you smoke


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Apr 5, 2009)

Haha!!  Oh yea just quit smoking now and you will be A OK!!  Good choice on the marines by the way... hope your ready to have fun...  Sgt huh blanco?  Cpl for me.  I was a regular in the CO's office, i refused to conform.  Did my time honorably though and will never regret it....


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 5, 2009)

How about you don't go in to the service and continue to smoke pot and be a free thinking individual?

Drug use habits do not die in the service and I do believe the U.S. Marines do more drugs than the Army boy's.

I know because I was in the Navy (seabee) and we sold them all their stuff.

Consistantly.


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Apr 5, 2009)

Haha.  Who says you cant have your own thoughts in the US military.  Its not like they own you for the remainder of that contract you signed or anything... haha good luck budskies.  I suggest if you plan on smoking in the military you tell NO ONE!!!!!!!!!  Thats a real quick way to a discharge nowadays.  Although while I was in ( 03-08) I personally saw 5 people pop for drugs, each of them were thrown out with a BCD except for the 2 that popped for MJ.  They were simply reduced in rank, sucks yes, but better than a BCD.


----------



## budskies89 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well i thank you guys for the much needed help and i am not planning on smoking while in the service.  i still have three years of college left after my physical tests and then i will go in as an officer after two summers of training in between school but i'm pretty sure that the Army(no offense) is full of a bunch guys that wish they could qualify for the rigors of the US Marines and navy...well i won't go there.  I'm all for individualism and I will do my best never do loose that in the service and after all it's only 4-8 years...just a small chunk of my life...hopefully haha thanks again everybody and I'll tell  how it goes


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 5, 2009)

lol my friend learned first hand while enlisting the military cutoff levels at 3000, as opposed to the normal 50......


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 6, 2009)

Good choice not even thinkin about smokin when you're in, thats the best way to go about it. As far as being a free thinking individual, being in the Marines for my 4 has taught me more about myself and the world around me than I would have done living 50 years in the path I was going down, it's a great growing experience. 

Now being an officer on the other hand, thats what kills the free thinking idividual. 

Ha, just goshin with ya, just lettin ya in on the Enlisted/Officer tirades a little early.

Haha, yea tokinmarine, I think I was on the other side of the conformity spectrum than you, certainly makes the difference between e4 and e5. Man have I heard way more than my fair share of cock suckin jokes...

Haha, and Effen, I can't even get words out when I think of you seabees (in a good way, I just don't wanna incriminate myself). I was attatched to the Fighting 40, I think it was, for a stint in Thailand. Can't say much more beside it was one of the best times of my life, by far the craziest. SeaBees are nuts.


----------



## matt420lane (Apr 6, 2009)

Well i thank you guys for the much needed help and i am not planning on smoking while in the service. i still have three years of college left after my physical tests and then i will go in as an officer after two summers of training in between school but i'm pretty sure that the Army(no offense) is full of a bunch guys that wish they could qualify for the rigors of the US Marines and navy...well i won't go there. .............but you did!!!!!!!!!!!.....let me see....WARE DO i START!!!...well first of all you need to lose that idea that any one is better when it comes to dieing...WE ARE ALL APART OF ONE TEAM!!...MARINE UNDERSTAND THIS.....IT'S ABOUT SERVING SOMETHING HIGHER THAN YOUR SELF AND EVRY MAN IV LOST IN THE MIDDLE EAST IN THE LAST 6 YEARS NEW THAT FIRST!!!!....you will understand one day why I have said this...good luck buddy ...and gods speed!!!


----------



## marcnh (Apr 9, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> lol my friend learned first hand while enlisting the military cutoff levels at 3000, as opposed to the normal 50......



So, you mean they raised the allowable PPM of thc from 50 to 3000?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 9, 2009)

i dont remember the numbers off hand, but the drug test they give when you enlist, when you're inducted, and when you come back from r&r has reeeealy high cutoff levels to ensure zero false positives to expedite the shipout process. also cause they know what ppl do on their free time. i still would hear all other posters advice and not even consider my post when thinking abotu when to quit.


pretty sure it is measured in ug/ml or something.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 10, 2009)

matt420lane said:
			
		

> MARINE UNDERSTAND THIS


 
Whoa man, he aint a Marine yet, you gotta earn the honor of that title. You don't need to tell a Marine what you told him, we already know


----------



## RoadPizza (Apr 10, 2009)

Your 45 days is plenty of time to get clean for the test, the only decision you need to make now is if you want to give up smoking the herb for your enlistment.  I made the choice 19+ years ago to stop and now that i am due to retire in 2 months, it's all good got the card and just waiting for the ol dd214. and ill blaze away again.  :bong:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 11, 2009)

wow road pizza ur gunna get effin rocked off one hit. lol....as if thats a chitty thing


----------



## RoadPizza (Apr 12, 2009)

ya that one hit just wasnt enough so i blazed a J :ccc: and got tottally lit, man was that a mistake, the voices in my head :ignore: just came roaring to life. it was all good after an hour and i composed myself, and freaking gorged out like a little piggy, it was a good day. (I decided not to wait for the dd214) man and alot has changed in 20 years.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 12, 2009)

hi there budskies ..firstly i wish i had your body. LOL . personally i smoke daily and had a test 10 days after i stopped smokin i was drinking 3-4 litres of water a day and was fine ! don't worry about nothing . you will pass easy just keep up the fluids.


----------



## budskies89 (May 8, 2009)

Hello again everyone, thanks again for all the helpful advice..thought I would check in and tell you how i'm doing....I currently have been clean for 38 days and am preparing to take my military drug test very soon.  I took a home drug test tonight and passed so I should be in the clear.  I will let you guys know how the final results are! wish me luck!


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 8, 2009)

Congrats on staying clean for 38 days 

Was it tough?

eace:


----------



## thisjustin55 (May 8, 2009)

good luck! keep up with all the fluids


----------



## JBonez (May 9, 2009)

budskies89 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I am currently 19 and a collegiate soccer player. I have been smoking for a year now and have been doing it daily for 5 months.  The past three months i have been smoking good weed from the clinic.  I have been clean for a week and have a drug test in 45 days.  Having high intensity soccer practices 4 days a week and also lifting on those days has me in great shape.  I'm 5' 9 and 148 pounds with a lot of muscle definition and very little body fat.  My diet is great eating between 5 to 6 smaller meals a day and hydrating a lot.  I need to know if I will be clean in time for my Marine drug test??



The military doesnt exactly utilize the most accurate testing facilities, i inquired with the company that filtered results for my command, Very easy to pass for someone in your shape. I never failed a test the whole time i served.


----------



## budskies89 (May 9, 2009)

ya it was really tough for the first two weeks..i was kinda depressed and edgy plus the night sweats for a week and a half but i knew it was just the side effects of quiting so I just dealt with it.  Haha and being at college doesn't help much either, all my roommates light up at least twice a day so that was a real struggle not to just take a hit especially when they are offering but i ve almost made it and im so glad that i did!


----------



## budskies89 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well i passed my official drug test after around 45-50 days of being clean! It was hard but definitely worth it..oh ya and for all the stoner athletes that are worried about pot affecting your lungs long term or make you forever less athletic or whatev, I just finished a 3 mile run in just under 18:00! after a lot of conditioning of course


----------



## RoadPizza (Jun 18, 2009)

See it was all just an easy day passing your wizz quiz.  That was the easiest thing youll have to do.  Now youll just have wiz on command once youre in.  Hopefully you will just give up on the whole officer thing and just join the enlisted side.   Just funnin you,  You will have a blast while your in.   And remember when you see a Seabee, that's the guy with the weed :ccc: and pretty much anything else you will need.

blancolighter I was in 40 from 90-94 and the Thailand thing is operation cobra gold.


----------

